

Front Ahead Design (FAD) Methodology - bdfh42
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/FrontAhead-Design.aspx

======
ibsulon
I get the AF08 bit, but what's wrong with designing the front end first? I
know that many clients presume that if it's in the front end, it's done, but
most clients are also most concerned with ease of use. It can be perfect on
the backend, but if the front end is trash? It will never be used!

In software where there are few end users, getting the front end done first is
not a bad idea. If they can see untenable pieces, it can be changed as
fundamental assumptions are challenged.

~~~
jcl
I agree that prototyping the front end is good starting point and a great way
to build end-user confidence. I think what the article is lampooning is a
project that develops the user interface to the exclusion of everything else.
Many specification flaws only come to light when developing the back end --
which may, in turn, require changes to the already-complete front end, wasting
time.

In general, the article makes fun of methodologies by picking a handful of
software design approaches and pushing them to absurd extremes, hoping that
the rest just falls into place. It's slightly amusing (and entirely consistent
with other methodologies) that some of FAD's approaches may actually be
helpful when applied rationally in appropriate situations.

